# Cubing Ducks



## EvanCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

This is a discussion thread for cubing ducks only. The rest of you cubing potato heads can get out of here. anyway this a thread for cubing ducks to:
1. Revolutionize the effects of ducks on cubing
2. Petition for the Cubicle to make a Duck Logo Sticker to put on your cube
3. Any other duck-related stuff


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 7, 2021)

I am confused but also intrigued.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 7, 2021)

ducks everywhere


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 7, 2021)

@zzoomer you might wanna take a look at this.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 7, 2021)

Finally, a place to duckscus our plan of world domination. @waffle=ijm could we get a duck logo?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

I was only gone for like, a week.
Why is everyone a duck now?


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 7, 2021)

I approve


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I approve


Oh no


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 7, 2021)

New favourite thread. 

Go ducks go


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 7, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> New favourite thread.
> 
> Go ducks go


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 7, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I am confused but also intrigued.


dont let them take you over, stay on the light side


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> dont let them take you over, stay on the light side




I think you mean the heavenly side.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 16958
> 
> I think you mean the heavenly side.


must... resist...

All right, if I see more prototypes of a duck image for me, I might do it


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> must... resist...


You are a very angry person. Becoming a duck can fix you. You will be part of the supreme race. Not some typical "human".

Edit: What do you mean by prototypes?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> human


no, hooman.


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 8, 2021)

@TheCubingCuber347 I'm just curious, but would you choose a duck or the Qiyi MS 3x3
Kind of obscure but I want to know.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Go ducks. I hope you invade twitter


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

wait I don't have twitter


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wait I don't have twitter


I don't actually know why I found that funny.
...
I would change my profile pic, but there's a law somewhere saying that I have to wait 3 1/2 years to change my profile pic every time I want to, or else I can't ever have a dog again, and also can't open windows or operate lawnmowers or use hammers.
...
The point is, the ducks will take over everything.
They will put duck logos on our cubes.
They will make duck 2x2s.
They will replace the WCA logo with the WDA logo.
They will make a duck anthem.
They will replace all images of hatred with pictures of their sacred symbol.
They will consecrate this land against oppression.
They will emanate rays of peace.
Human society will become a duck society.
Their kindness will shatter the reign of the cat forever.
The ducks will replace the dove in world peace meetings.
Dog people will become duck people.
Cat people will become dog people, and then become duck people by proxy.
The duckroll will replace the rickroll and regain its proper place in society.
DR in FMC will become Duck Reduction.
The "d" word will no longer exist, and instead, if you say "duck" in a sentence it will automatically make it better.
People will use the Frieduck, Duff, or ZD (Zbigniew-Duckowski) method.
No longer will there be more plastic flamingoes than real ones. Instead, they will paint all their fake flamingo flams a faded white color, therefore making more ducks than flamingoes.
The Baby Shark Song will no longer be the most viewed video on YouTube, and will instead give rise to The Duck Song.
Ducks will win every game of chess, even if they're not playing, due to an ancient rule of chess stating that if a duck has ever touched a specific chess set, then they can announce victory on any and all games they choose, regardless of whether or not they actually played chess.
Ducks will become more common pets in Minecraft than cats.
Minecraft will become Duckcraft.
Ducks will permeate society, and also permute it.
Ducks will orient society.
Ducks will solve society.
Ducks will win.
Need I say more? I duck think so.
Don't call me a quack. Or maybe do. I won't take it as an insult.


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 8, 2021)

White KB said:


> I don't actually know why I found that funny.
> ...
> I would change my profile pic, but there's a law somewhere saying that I have to wait 3 1/2 years to change my profile pic every time I want to, or else I can't ever have a dog again, and also can't open windows or operate lawnmowers or use hammers.
> ...
> ...


There is still hope.

If we try hard enough,we can beat them.

It is not too late.

You can join antiducks
There is actually thread for it.


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> pfft you even had a typo smh


Wdym?


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2021)

EarthyCubing said:


> There is still hope.
> 
> If we try hard enough,we can beat them.
> 
> ...


I'm pro-duck. This was a rallying cry. Duck gang glorious
If you don't understand the song, replace 'sheep' with 'duck'.
Ducks will win.

Also, message #400.

Los patos será ganar.
Die Enten wollen gewinnen.

"Wow" in German is "Beeindruckend", but no more.
Beeinduckend.


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2021)

Bucephala albeola vs. homo sapiens sapiens
Ducks will win


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

White KB said:


> I don't actually know why I found that funny.
> ...
> I would change my profile pic, but there's a law somewhere saying that I have to wait 3 1/2 years to change my profile pic every time I want to, or else I can't ever have a dog again, and also can't open windows or operate lawnmowers or use hammers.
> ...
> ...


So when will mehta be duckta? or maybe, Ducktilus? reducktion? DuckYau? and maybe......Waterduck.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 8, 2021)

@TheCubingCuber347 show me more pfp designs, that's what I mean by prototypes.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

Sorry but I had to leave the ducks... 
I missed my old pfp too much...
This pfp I'm using rn is temporary, and I'll change it tomorrow.


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Sorry but I had to leave the ducks...
> I missed my old pfp too much...
> This pfp I'm using rn is temporary, and I'll change it tomorrow.


It's ok. I haven't changed mine*, and I fully support the ducks.

EDIT: *By which I mean, It's ok. I hadn't changed mine as of the initial posting of this message, and I fully support the ducks.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 8, 2021)

EarthyCubing said:


> You can join antiducks
> There is actually thread for it.





EngiNerdBrian said:


> I am confused but also intrigued.


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> @TheCubingCuber347 show me more pfp designs, that's what I mean by prototypes.


remember where your loyalties should lie.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 8, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> remember where your loyalties should lie.


Yield to the Duck side.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 9, 2021)

Join "Speedsolving Ducks Server"!






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Yield to the Duck side.
> View attachment 16968


:0 --> rand
:"--> Str1
: Disp "Yielding..."
:For(X,1,26)
:Str1+sub("0123Gu6c890iAiCDEFGkIDvhMNOPQRsTUViXY abinef hidetmne.treouvw yz",randInt(1,64),1) --> Str1
:End
: Disp Str1

Shown Output:
"Yielding..."
"Give in to the Duckside."

//NOT a 404 error, but it is a message.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

White KB said:


> :0 --> rand
> :"--> Str1
> : Disp "Yielding..."
> :For(X,1,26)
> :Str1+sub("0123Gu6c890iAiCDEFGkIDvhMNOPQRsTUViXY abinef hidetmne.treouvw yz",randInt(1,64),1) --> Str1


I swear this is what math looks like


White KB said:


> Shown Output:
> "Yielding..."
> "Give in to the Duckside."


Nooo don't!Join the Antiducks Side


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I swear this is what math looks like
> 
> Nooo don't!Join the Antiducks Side


Well, it's from an actual program that you can run on a TI-83/84/+/CE calculator.
(That means TI-83, TI-84, TI-83+, TI-84+, etc.)
It took me an hour to write... I'm pretty proud of it, actually.
And yes, it is math, but only a little bit.
It's just saying for the randomness to generate the same thing every time the program is run, then clearing a string (the thing that can hold text).
It says "Yielding..." to the user, and adds a new, pseudorandom character to the string, which happens to be specifically engineered so that it will output "Give in to the Duckside." It does this 26 times, in order to complete the message, and then gives it to the user.
So, long story short, ducks win.


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Join "Speedsolving Ducks Server"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duckscord is blocked on my computer, but go ducks!


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 9, 2021)

White KB said:


> Well, it's from an actual program that you can run on a TI-83/84/+/CE calculator.
> (That means TI-83, TI-84, TI-83+, TI-84+, etc.)
> It took me an hour to write... I'm pretty proud of it, actually.
> And yes, it is math, but only a little bit.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation i guess(still don't get it)


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 9, 2021)

The Duck Prophecy has been discovered. Now with the prophecy we can invade the forums once and for all.

The Duck Prophecy

The Duck Revolution is underway
The Ducks will rule
The humans fray
Four special ducks will lead the way
They will unite
And conquer the day
The very first duck will be one of the four
The one who holds a Tengyun core
The Duck who mains a Qiyi MS
Will also join the quadruple conquest
The Duck who discoveries this prophecy
Will join the four, (hey, that's me!)
The Duck who has a petrus quest
Will be the last in this conquest
Together these four ducks will unite
And lead the ducklings in this fight
But in end only one duck will remain
He will ensure the ducks will reign
But listen now for I attest
Only this duck can save the rest
His identity remains unknown
His prophecy is set in stone


----------



## Scollier (Sep 9, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> The Duck Prophecy has been discovered. Now with the prophecy we can invade the forums once and for all.
> 
> The Duck Prophecy
> 
> ...


How is that so GOOD?


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> How is that so GOOD?


Because it should
Poetry
As you can see
Is dazzlingly
Easy

And it sounds good, so win-win.



Spoiler: Internal Contemplation



Wait, I have a TengYun core. Will I become the final duck? It would be breaking the laws, but maybe there's a way...


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2021)

The second conversion shall take place. I will live life on the lam to support the duck cause by changing my pfp.
My duck's name is Victor, representing the duck cause's inevitable victory.
The ducks will win.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 11, 2021)

I chose the wrong duck but whatever, I'm a duck now!!


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

How do we fulfill the prophecy?


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 11, 2021)

White KB said:


> How do we fulfill the prophecy?


Confidential information has been released to the four ducks on confidential stuff. For now the best thing you can do is recruit, and be patient. When the time comes, you will be summoned by the all-knowing duck to receiving your calling in the duck revolution.


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 11, 2021)

You know,you ducks should invade twitter.theres so much more people there.
Or do you want to change your pfp?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 11, 2021)

I am craving for ducks

In fact I think all of us are


Spoiler: Who eats ducks on a regular basis



stray dogs, coyotes, wolves, foxes, rats, raccoons, weasels, bobcats, skunks, opossums, snakes, hawks, owls, bears, snapping turtles, mink, stoats, coyotes, corvids and gulls

And that is not even scratching the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 11, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I am craving for ducks
> 
> In fact I think all of us are
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Spoiler: Who eats ducks on a regular basis


you forgot one thing:



Spoiler: That thing



hoomans


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 11, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Confidential information has been released to the four ducks on confidential stuff. For now the best thing you can do is recruit, and be patient. When the time comes, you will be summoned by the all-knowing duck to receiving your calling in the duck revolution.


You should not do that on speedsolving.if you want to,just take twitter
Or the better option,just dont do it


Spoiler



ducks suck kitten much better and cuter so join the kittens


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 11, 2021)

Seriously tho here is proof:


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 11, 2021)

Why is zzoomer angry reactioning my post??is it really that offensive?
Im sorry if it is.
Maybe its because hes a duck


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks will rule society. Ducks are the duck gods. They will surpass all living organisms and rule the world with an iron fist. Yet somwhere, a spy will lurk from under the water. The spy will defeat the 4 duck-gods and rule the world with kittens. Let us hope that the spy isn't amongst our ranks, lest we become ducklings once more. Glory to the duck cause, and may they defeat the kitten mewsistance. Glory to the duck cause, and may they fight for everlasting peace. Glory to the duck cause, and may they defeat the Earth's stereotypes of them being weaklings. Glory to the duck cause, and may they rule with just and honest governance. Glory to the duck cause, and may they take over and bring peace and innovation.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Sep 12, 2021)

Does this duck work as a profile pic?


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 12, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Ducks will rule society. Ducks are the duck gods. They will surpass all living organisms and rule the world with an iron fist. Yet somwhere, a spy will lurk from under the water. The spy will defeat the 4 duck-gods and rule the world with kittens. Let us hope that the spy isn't amongst our ranks, lest we become ducklings once more. Glory to the duck cause, and may they defeat the kitten mewsistance. Glory to the duck cause, and may they fight for everlasting peace. Glory to the duck cause, and may they defeat the Earth's stereotypes of them being weaklings. Glory to the duck cause, and may they rule with just and honest governance. Glory to the duck cause, and may they take over and bring peace and innovation.


kittens are beautiful so cute and frankly the best animal, objectively better than the quackables.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 12, 2021)

Ducks are kindred souls. They mean no harm to you, and merely want peace. They stay the same throughout their life, growing not only in size, but in heart. They are the kindest of all. Kittens are mean. Bear pups are cute. But ducks are cuter.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm loving all this!

EDIT : Also, I think I get the meaning of that duck...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

oh my god how many ducks are there now


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> oh my god how many ducks are there now


I've lost track but probably like 10


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> oh my god how many ducks are there now


New ducks
@White KB
@cuberbutnotacuber
@CubableYT
@MuaazCubes
@Cubing Forever

Old ducks
@TheCubingCuber347
@MJbaka 
@PetrusQuber 
@Scollier 
@DiamondGolem12 
@BenChristman1 

The first duck of them all (The last Duck God?)
@zzoomer


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New ducks
> @White KB
> @cuberbutnotacuber
> @CubableYT
> ...


Damn it I was gonna do it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

look how many there already is here


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Wait thats *12* ducks counting @zzoomer


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New ducks
> @White KB
> @cuberbutnotacuber
> @CubableYT
> ...


wait, @duckyisepic is already a duck right?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wait, @duckyisepic is already a duck right?


There is just too many ducks


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

there's two rubik's cubes


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 17033
> there's two cubes


Oh no what have you started
cubes galore


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

two with human body parts
Edit: 3


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Oh no what have you started
> cubes galore


nooo way did I


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

(I drew those with a mouse)


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> nooo way did I


You sure you didn't?

also can people start joining the kittens?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

EarthyCubing said:


> You sure you didn't?
> 
> also join the kittens?


I still want my pfp tho...


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I still want my pfp tho...


You can join you don't need to change your pfp
If you change your pfp it will just signal that you joined us more clearly


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

EarthyCubing said:


> You can join you don't need to change your pfp


ohhh right
but I'm still not in the antiducks tho, just joining the kittens


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 12, 2021)

As ducks, we should put this in our signature: Ducks will rule. They have awakened. They will take over.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

damn what if Minecraft had a "duck update"


----------



## duckyisepic (Sep 12, 2021)

quack! i have finally met my kind...


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 12, 2021)

Suffice to say that I would make a whole house for that duck and give it the highest quality of seeds.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm joining


----------



## EarthyCubing (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I'm joining


wdym by that?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16940
> ducks everywhere


I was the second highest before @TheCubingCuber347 said I couldn't join.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I'm joining


no please do not.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

A good way to see how many ducks there are
React to this post
Edit: Like it and not react it


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 13, 2021)

I think i like being a cat


----------



## White KB (Sep 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 17034
> two with human body parts


Actually three. See @abunickabhi ? His face counts.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 14, 2021)

White KB said:


> Actually three. See @abunickabhi ? His face counts.


I know. I forgot it


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I know. I forgot it


OK.


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

Have we become a movement?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 17033
> there's two rubik's cubes


3 if you count the one i'm holding in my pfp.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New ducks
> @White KB
> @cuberbutnotacuber
> @CubableYT
> ...


also, @hellocubers


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> also, @hellocubers


What does the strikethrough text mean in this case?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

White KB said:


> What does the strikethrough text mean in this case?


Back in my day, I was a duck.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 14, 2021)

and @Melvintnh327


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 14, 2021)

There is a chill entering the air, and winter is near. Let us prepare for flight, for within time we will go south where the air is warm. We can develop secret plans there


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> There is a chill entering the air, and winter is near. Let us prepare for flight, for within time we will go south where the air is warm. We can develop secret plans there


Agreed.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

You are geese. Not ducks. So shut up about the legacy of cubing ducks.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You are geese. Not ducks. So shut up about the legacy of cubing ducks.


Don't worry, guys. He just doesn't understand our movement.


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

I understand it, but I am not trying to go against you guys. Nor am I going against the kittens. I know you are trying to promote a popular era for improvement of one side or another, but it is more of a fad than a thing to support. I think both kittens and ducks understand this.
What I am saying is that if all you are saying to promote ducks is to be a duck, then I won't join. Same goes for the kittens. So if you want, try to promote your side by giving tips and whatnot, go ahead. Actually have debates in conversation. Join together in a call to cube. Whatever is the case, make it so that your side sounds more fun. THEN I might consider joining kittens or ducks.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I understand it, but I am not trying to go against you guys. Nor am I going against the kittens. I know you are trying to promote a popular era for improvement of one side or another, but it is more of a fad than a thing to support. I think both kittens and ducks understand this.
> What I am saying is that if all you are saying to promote ducks is to be a duck, then I won't join. Same goes for the kittens. So if you want, try to promote your side by giving tips and whatnot, go ahead. Actually have debates in conversation. Join together in a call to cube. Whatever is the case, make it so that your side sounds more fun. THEN I might consider joining kittens or ducks.


Oh! I can totally understand your reasoning now. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Yeah, and I also don't want people trying to get rid of another's group. I would like to think it more like countries working together, not tribes fighting against each other. The world of speedcubing is expanding, and I don't want it to end up seeing whether ducks are better than cats or vice versa.
Just work with each other, and everyone wins.


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 16, 2021)

The All-Knowing Duck has declared the cats as our enemies. We must terminate them all in order to fulfill the prophecy


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah, and I also don't want people trying to get rid of another's group. I would like to think it more like countries working together, not tribes fighting against each other. The world of speedcubing is expanding, and I don't want it to end up seeing whether ducks are better than cats or vice versa.
> Just work with each other, and everyone wins.


This man could stop a war. Who agrees with him?


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yeah, and I also don't want people trying to get rid of another's group. I would like to think it more like countries working together, not tribes fighting against each other. The world of speedcubing is expanding, and I don't want it to end up seeing whether ducks are better than cats or vice versa.
> Just work with each other, and everyone wins.


I agree. Although I side with the ducks, I believe that the unity of all can and should be maintained.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> This man could stop a war. Who agrees to him?


Do you mean with? Then sure.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

White KB said:


> I agree. Although I side with the ducks, I believe that the unity of all can and should be maintained.


agreed


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> This man could stop a war. Who agrees with him?


me.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 16, 2021)

Let's unite and work together.
We declare peace and the coexistance of every and any species


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> The All-Knowing Duck has declared the cats as our enemies. We must terminate them all in order to fulfill the prophecy


it's kitten not cat.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 16, 2021)

We shall declare peace between the Cubing Kittens and the Cubing Ducks. We shall work together and support each other to expand the speedcubing community. From this day we shall join hands and make a new tomorrow, together.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> and make a new tomorrow, together.





Spoiler: read this if you're cubered



Is that a TXT reference?


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 16, 2021)

This is an important historic moment.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

White KB said:


> I don't actually know why I found that funny.
> ...
> I would change my profile pic, but there's a law somewhere saying that I have to wait 3 1/2 years to change my profile pic every time I want to, or else I can't ever have a dog again, and also can't open windows or operate lawnmowers or use hammers.
> ...
> ...


Also, How many times did you say the letter D in there?


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Also, How many times did you say the letter D in there?


54


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 16, 2021)

First off, just because White KB says that the ducks are allied with kittens does not mean that all ducks are allied with cats. He speaks for himself, but he cannot make the decision for the whole ducks. I agree that we should ally, but only if you guys change your pfps to anything besides cats, because cats are stupid and are the mortal enemy to both humans and ducks.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 16, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> First off, just because White KB says that the ducks are allied with kittens does not mean that all ducks are allied with cats. He speaks for himself, but he cannot make the decision for the whole ducks. I agree that we should ally, but only if you guys change your pfps to anything besides cats, because cats are stupid and are the mortal enemy to both humans and ducks.


lol no you're saying: We can be equal but we can't


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I was the second highest before @TheCubingCuber347 said I couldn't join.


You were clearly never a true duck anyway, joining anti-duck discussions and whatnot. I really don't understand how these "kittens" are making an alliance against the ducks. Duck and domesticated cats are pretty peaceable towards one another, sure we have our little feuds now and then but you can't tell me that all those stories of cats adopting young motherless ducklings are false. I don't know what you cat people are trying to do but it's not right. I'm a big fan of cats, my favorite pet is a Nebelung. What got into your head that we are enemies? We do share a common enemy and that is dogs. Dogs are pretty nasty creatures and our ancestors agreed to help each other when times are tough, times are though now. We are trying to spread the duck ideology through the forums in an attempt to create an ideal atmosphere. It does not matter if there are cats living amongst us for they will always make up the minority. Instead of "trying" to start a "war" or "feud" between us why don't we join together and conquer as one?


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

I believe cats and ducks can unite. War should not be a solution. It creates problems, not solves.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I believe cats and ducks can unite. War should not be a solution. It creates problems, not solves.


We have been united for some time now I believe these young kittens are just looking for some rebellious fun. I would hardly call it a "war". It's just some little skirmish that these younglings decided to start over there immature repulse for natures most beautiful creatures.


TheEpicCuber said:


> Okay, so if you want to work with me to create a union to unite the ducks and the kittens, then let's work together and find a common profile we can use to show our support of unity.


I don't think you read my first post thoroughly. We don't need a "union" but we do live in peace for the most part. Why in the world would we change our identity to include both cats and Ducks? If you want to, go ahead, but I'm not going to partake in your idea to satisfy everyone. If you're a Duck do Duck stuff same with other organisms. Your idea is very unnecessary.


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

I stand corrected.
I didn't understand your understandings.
I am sorry.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I stand corrected.
> I didn't understand your understandings.
> I am sorry.


'S OK, bro


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Whatever work you are doing, keep it up. Same to you, kittens.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 17, 2021)

in most posts, there are 10 people of the duck-kitten alliance.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

can we count how many are there now?


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 17, 2021)

All the mods are probably like wtf lol


----------



## White KB (Sep 17, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> can we count how many are there now?


Perhaps. (Links to a Google Form)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 18, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> in most posts, there are 10 people of the duck-kitten alliance.


no, the duckitten alliance


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 18, 2021)

quack quack quack


----------



## voidrx (Sep 18, 2021)

Can I be a duck?


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 18, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> Can I be a duck?


why not ?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

The second part has been found in the south. It still does not tell all.

*The Great Duck Prophecy *(cont.)

The Prophecy now unfolds 
To many stories left untold. 
Many more prophecies are to be discovered 
Chaos ensures as more is uncovered. 
A group of rebels attempts to override 
Only to be stopped for it was lied. 
Now I say listen to me, for there is much that is unseen. 
The one with the hammer in hand be not a duck but he is foreseen, 
He shall face many trials and hope but forgotten 
While those in safety and lazy have not taughten 
In the end he will further the cause 
Even if it means the weak may fall. 
The attempt of the spread will weaken again 
But I tell you, do not give up my friends. 
For in the end the Ducks will prevail 
And stories will tell of this great tail. 
The prophesized four will come to the door 
And make an attempt to rescue the poor. 
This is only a glimpse of the future in store 
But there is much more to be found in Angalore. 
The location is to be found only by wise 
But in due time one shall find it and rise.


----------



## White KB (Sep 22, 2021)

ALIUS PROPHETIA
(Another Prophecy)

From a Red pursuer, a man shall run
A game they shall play and have some fun
'Cros't Villages Fowl and Paradise Lost
Hammers he'll use and waters he'll cross
To find his belovéd, ten feet tall
How shall he overcome his wall?
Finding he broke all the rules that he'd made
What will he do to attain his escape?
The answers are hidden, the lies not yet told
Mowers not yet ridden, and ducks not yet sold
Ordinary people, in the dark they will grope
But this sad tale gives a pixel of hope
To find all the answers, they must work together
Or none will be left, not even a feather.

EDIT: When I found this prophecy, it was so tragic, I almost cried, especially at the bit about ducks being sold. I thought, _this will never happen_. And then it started coming true...


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 22, 2021)

Do I have to read both of those as well


----------



## White KB (Sep 22, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Do I have to read both of those as well


@ZF slow You can if you want to. It's up to you, but I'll probably watch both if they get made. (Based on the first video, it seems like you have a very nice narrating voice.)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The one with the hammer in hand


I guessing this is Bob the builder?


White KB said:


> ten feet tall


wow so tall

Also, Ducks. When you refer to the kittens, please say kitten. not cat.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 26, 2021)

I'll join should make a whole cubing group for this.

P.S my computer can't edit photo's so

That was easy. cuberducks

@zzoomer your welcome to take ownership.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 26, 2021)

also if you want suggest what we should do for this. The reason I am doing this is because I liek to be apart of smaller cubing groups


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 26, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I'll join should make a whole cubing group for this.
> 
> P.S my computer can't edit photo's so
> 
> ...


I think there's already a Discord group. You should also just pick a different photo or you can PM me.

I can create a chat room for the Ducks.

(I can't figure out how to add make a link so just PM me your email to join)


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 26, 2021)

If there is a server I would be happy to join and delete the one I made.


----------



## White KB (Sep 27, 2021)

We could make an email group. You have to have an email to join the site anyway, and unless someone can't access their email or uses someone else's, it would be more accessible than a Discord server. Discord is great, but I know of some people on here that are using school computers and so can't access Discord because it's blocked. An email group, although it may have its cons, would be a great way to create a group for anyone who wishes to join.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 27, 2021)

How do I join I sent an email and you said it was sent but I don't see it anywhere maybe it didn't go through. 

never mind I'm in


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I'll join should make a whole cubing group for this.


Just in case you missed out, we no longer war against each other (I am a kitten by the way). The ducks and kittens have formed an alliance with each other. We coexist in peace.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just in case you missed out, we no longer war against each other (I am a kitten by the way). The ducks and kittens have formed an alliance with each other. We coexist in peace.


How many times must this be taught, there was never any war whatsoever! Some of you little cats decided you wanted to play the big kids and start some mega flame war for no good reason at all. We Ducks are tired of being suppressed. Even humans who support Ducks are treated horribly that is why we revolted. You young cats or "kittens" as you liked to be called (You even go so far as to correct others which makes no sense at all. Kittens are just *baby* cats!) act as if it's some threat. You have no reason to rebel, you have been living in comfort for a very long time and I'm guessing most of you cats have never faced tribulation before. We, the Ducks and domesticated cats, have been at peace for the most part for centuries. We have skirmishes now and then but not a war! We didn't *just* create an alliance, it's been there for a long time. Remember when I said kittens are just baby cats. That means you can be immature, impulsive, illogical. It seems you've calmed down a bit from your games but you're now treating it like it was some horrid monstrosity? No it was just some kits getting carried away on the internet.

I also don't see what CFOP INC's post had anything to do with your comment.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Wait a second, can somebody explain which of the 4 ducks in the prophecy have been discovered so far? If the Tengyun core duck is left, then that could be me…


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Wait a second, can somebody explain which of the 4 ducks in the prophecy have been discovered so far? If the Tengyun core duck is left, then that could be me…


I think it was @BenChristman1


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I think it was @BenChristman1


Do you realize you are quoting Ben?

As a prophecy Duck who has a bit of a deeper understanding I can write you guys a report later.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Do you relies you are quoting Ben?


Oh sorry didn't realize.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 4, 2021)

Found this while watching DanTDM today (yes i like minecraft hardcore) he is one of us:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2021)

HELP- quack quack


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

@Shrek I need to sleep tonight.


----------



## White KB (Oct 4, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Found this while watching DanTDM today (yes i like minecraft hardcore) he is one of us:
> View attachment 17259


Great! But can he cube?


----------



## White KB (Oct 8, 2021)

The ducks have been quiet for nearly half a fortnight.

But like a flying duck, they will rise again.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 8, 2021)

why didn't you just say a week.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2021)

Because a fortnight is two weeks.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 8, 2021)

plus its prophecy so you wanna be fancy. BTW my dog's favorite toy is a duck.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## White KB (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey, @Mike Hughey ...
Could we have a duck reaction?
Like, in addition to the ones we have now (Like, Love, Haha, Wow, Meh, Eyes Up, Confused, Sad, Angry), could we have a reaction emoji that looks like a duck? Drawception already does a similar thing, and we have a community of around 10-15 Cubing Ducks on SpeedSolving.com now. If you're seeing this, please let us know what your thoughts are! (Unless you don't want to.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2021)

White KB said:


> Hey, @Mike Hughey ...
> Could we have a duck reaction?
> Like, in addition to the ones we have now (Like, Love, Haha, Wow, Meh, Eyes Up, Confused, Sad, Angry), could we have a reaction emoji that looks like a duck? Drawception already does a similar thing, and we have a community of around 10-15 Cubing Ducks on SpeedSolving.com now. If you're seeing this, please let us know what your thoughts are! (Unless you don't want to.)


You should post this request in this thread. pjk is the one who implements those sorts of changes on the site, and he watches requests in that thread.


----------



## White KB (Oct 9, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> You should post this request in this thread. pjk is the one who implements those sorts of changes on the site, and he watches requests in that thread.


Will do!


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 10, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> The Duck Prophecy has been discovered. Now with the prophecy we can invade the forums once and for all.
> 
> The Duck Prophecy
> 
> ...


This was a month ago
Feel old yet?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> This was a month ago
> Feel old yet?


if it take another year,
we shall bide our time here,
if it mean to cross a river,
we shall not reconsider,
The Ducks _will _rule,
and defeat the hard-headed fool,
the Prophecy_ will _be true,
but only the Duck Gods will bring it through.


E: this was my first time doing poetry since 3rd grade, cut me some slack please


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 11, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> if it take another year,
> we shall bide our time here,
> if it mean to cross a river,
> we shall not reconsider,
> ...


nice poetry man.


----------



## White KB (Oct 11, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> This was a month ago
> Feel old yet?


no

EDIT: not normally, no


----------



## White KB (Oct 11, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> if it take another year,
> we shall bide our time here,
> if it mean to cross a river,
> we shall not reconsider,
> ...


Duck gods?
I mean, this is a duck society, not a cult religion... There are prominent ducks, prophetic ducks, and peripheral ducks. Not pagan ducks...

I liked the pertinent poem, though! You appear to possess primarily pretty prose!


----------



## EvanCuber (Oct 11, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 11, 2021)

Found this prophecy in Romania and translated it.

Lister to my tale of woe;
Although the ducks may have few foe;
They will surely be a failer;
Now, this may be just a trailer;
But the ducks think they will prevail;
Alas, it will be to no avail;
Surely they will fall;
They are nothing but small.


----------



## White KB (Oct 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Found this prophecy in Romania and translated it.
> 
> Lister to my tale of woe;
> Although the ducks may have few foe;
> ...


Found this one in Germany, but it was in English. Darn it, I wanted to translate something... 

*Ahem*
*clearing throat noises*
*Ahems again*
*coughs*
*says, "Um...," as he finds the line...*

My life, it seems, is but a seam
In the pillowcase that holds my dream
Of one in which the world at large
Hears of life without the large
Duck society they find
That peeled to ashes, like a rind
Of orange, red as blood that's shed
In my nightmare, in my bed
We must wake up and mend the sky
Before dark evil's lullaby
Destroys and makes us say goodbye
False prophecies are like a nightmare:
With words discouraging, goodness rare
Listen to truth, and truth will listen
Focus on light, and light will glisten
'Fore this year's winter is past
Ducks will win, and others shall fast


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 11, 2021)

White KB said:


> Ducks will win, and others shall fast


The first line in my sig says always hungry though...


----------



## White KB (Oct 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The first line in my sig says always hungry though...


See, that just means it's true. Duck prophecies are the best.

EDIT: I can see you might be confused...
If you're always hungry, fasting could be a line from the prophecy that pertains to this situation. That's what I meant.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 12, 2021)

hi, ducklings.


----------



## White KB (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hi, ducklings.


Welcome. The duck cause will ignite, and burn with fiery passion as it spreads. Its energy will bring us to paradise and bring peace and harmony back to this planet Earth that we *share*, and nobody will be alone. You have made the right decision in em*bark*ing on this journey with us, and are on your way to greatness.

Also, cool profile pic! Most ducks don't have a GIF. Victor, my pet duck, also sends his compliments, with me, from the Hotel Denouement ruins.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hi, ducklings.


Confused screaming intensifies.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hi, ducklings.


Your profile reminds me of kurzgesagt. Also your probably the most active user that has a gif profile pic.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Also your probably the most active user that has a gif profile pic.


and that means...?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 13, 2021)

Wait wait wait. Aren't we Cubing Geese? Since technically zzomers profile pic is in the likeness of a goose?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Wait wait wait. Aren't we Cubing Geese? Since technically zzomers profile pic is in the likeness of a goose?


goose = duck
change my mind


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> goose = duck
> change my mind


Geese are just aggressive ducks.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 13, 2021)

every duck person should play this game







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2021)

I hate not getting notifs for off-topic threads.

As you may have noticed I haven't said much in regards to the Ducks in a while. I am currently undertaking a project of writing the life story of the great Duck prophet, the very one that gave @MJbaka the first major prophecy, I think it will greatly help educating others on Duck history and the like. I believe I have enough material that I may begin writing shortly. I don't know how long this project will take but I intend to at the very least present it to every one here.

Another thing, you may have noticed I changed my profile picture. Does that mean I am no longer a Duck? Of course not! You can't just change your species as you see fit (With a couple exceptions)! The prophecy would not have named me one of the four if I was not truly a Duck. There is a microscopic possibility that there was a mistake in our (the 4) understanding of the prophecy but I highly doubt that. I just wanted to pay some respect to these ancient beasts. The forbearer of both birds and mammals. Ducks being the most direct decedent on the bird side and beavers on the mammal side. They were the first created creature on the fifth day of creation.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 21, 2021)

found this casually scrolling youtube shorts


----------



## White KB (Oct 22, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> found this casually scrolling youtube shorts


A whole boatload of information. I love it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 23, 2021)

White KB said:


> A whole boatload of information. I love it.


she has a lot of videos on ducks. and she is cute


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

Alright, time to count up the ducks!!

BenChristman1
TheCubingCuber347
MuaazCubes
Filipe Teixeira
HD Truong Giang
zzoomer
DiamondGolem12
CFOP INC
MJbaka
White KB
Megaminx lover
duckyisepic

Tell me if I missed anyone.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Alright, time to count up the ducks!!
> 
> BenChristman1
> TheCubingCuber347
> ...


does @duckyisepic count as a duck?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> does @duckyisepic count as a duck?


I guess... I'll add duckyisepic.


----------



## duckyisepic (Oct 24, 2021)

yayaay i'm included


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Alright, time to count up the ducks!!
> 
> BenChristman1
> TheCubingCuber347
> ...



BenChristman1
CFOP INC
CubableYT
Cubing Forever
DiamondGolem12
duckly
duckyisepic
ducttapecuber
HD Truong Giang
Megminx lover
MJbaka
MuazzCubes
PetrusQuber
TheCubingCuber347
White KB
zzoomer

Honorable mentions:
Swagrid

Unknown:
cuberbutnotacuber
Scollier
Filipe Teixeira


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 26, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Honorable mentions:
> Filipe Teixeira
> Swagrid
> WhiteKB
> cuberswoop


why am I honorable?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> why am I honorable?


You're a supporter. Unless I was wrong and you _are_ a Duck.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 26, 2021)

who said I supported ducks?


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You're a supporter. Unless I was wrong and you _are_ a Duck.


Edit: i may have misunderstood this.


----------



## White KB (Nov 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> WhiteKB is not a Duck (Duck is capitalized btw) he's just a big supporter


Excuse me, but I'd like a recount on the duck census.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 4, 2021)

White KB said:


> Excuse me, but I'd like a recount on the duck census.











[POLL] are you a cubing duck?


are you a cubing duck? yes or no original thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-ducks.85344/




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## White KB (Nov 5, 2021)

White KB said:


> Excuse me, but I'd like a recount on the duck census.


I apologize for my rash behaviour earlier; it was slightly uncouth for me to say something of that nature. Nevertheless, thanks for posting a thread on it, @Filipe Teixeira. This should help with piercing the veil over what is real and what is not.


----------



## EvanCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## White KB (Nov 6, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Alas, I know it has been many days since I have reported on this forum, and sadly, this is not a message of my return. I searched and searched looking for any clues of the duck prophecy and to my disappointment I have not found anything. Let us not falter in preparation, for I did come across a group of turkeys conspiring against us, furious that they could not be considered ducks. They sent forth several petitions but I declined them all, but only because I found scrolls of war plans against us hidden in one of their vaults. We must be prepared for war against the turkey, for as many of you may know, the day of the turkey comes soon, and that is when they will probably strike.


A new development indeed.
This is grave. Now, not only do we have the kittens and Red Nexus's Radical Extermination of Ducks (R.E.D. Nexus) branch pitted against us, but also the turkeys. We must do something about all of this opposition -- before it's too late.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 6, 2021)

White KB said:


> A new development indeed.
> This is grave. Now, not only do we have the kittens and Red Nexus's Radical Extermination of Ducks (R.E.D. Nexus) branch pitted against us, but also the turkeys. We must do something about all of this opposition -- before it's too late.


Agreed, but we are small in numbers, so we must make allies, anyway possible, to be able to defeat all of these opponents, but, I’m sorry to say, that RED Nexus has found my location, so I am in hiding, trying to figure out why they’re after us Ducks that have done nothing wrong. My searches have just been a wild duck chase. I hope that they will be stopped in the near future.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 6, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Agreed, but we are small in numbers, so we must make allies, anyway possible, to be able to defeat all of these opponents, but, I’m sorry to say, that RED Nexus has found my location, so I am in hiding, trying to figure out why they’re after us Ducks that have done nothing wrong. My searches have just been a wild duck chase. I hope that they will be stopped in the near future.


yeah like this we are sitting ducks


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 7, 2021)

I think this has gone a bit to far. lol


----------



## EvanCuber (Nov 7, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## White KB (Nov 7, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Agreed, but we are small in numbers, so we must make allies, anyway possible, to be able to defeat all of these opponents, but, I’m sorry to say, that RED Nexus has found my location, so I am in hiding, trying to figure out why they’re after us Ducks that have done nothing wrong. My searches have just been a wild duck chase. I hope that they will be stopped in the near future.


I think I know why the Red Nexus branches (most pertinently the Radical Extermination of Ducks branch) know your location.
You see, when they hacked my computer a couple of months back, they got the info on where I lived and my IP address. I'm on a new computer now, and I moved, so for me, the problem is fixed. However, when they hacked my SpeedSolving.com pfp and banner, they probably also gained access to the entire SpeedSolving.com repository. When you followed me, it registered as a ping on Red Nexus's radar, and they remotely hacked your computer. (Which in this case means that they couldn't edit any info, but they used API to retrieve information on your IP address, and therefore your location.)
All I can say is, good luck. The warehouse is at 59.225897N, 24.197682E, and there you'll be able to hide safely.
Also, if you get caught, it is IMPERATIVE that you try to escape the camps at all costs. I have enclosed a video to help you understand what security measures there are, the warehouse location and how Red Nexus operates, in case it does happen:






And I guess this goes for everyone else in the Cubing Ducks thread. If they are tracking two of us, they could very well be tracking us all. Be careful, and remember the last lines of the Alius Prophetia:



Spoiler: (Which means, "The Other Prophecy")



Ordinary people, in the dark they will grope
But this sad tale gives a pixel of hope
To find all the answers, they must work together
Or none will be left, not even a feather.



We really have no idea of the power of what we're up against.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 7, 2021)

White KB said:


> I think I know why the Red Nexus branches (most pertinently the Radical Extermination of Ducks branch) know your location.
> You see, when they hacked my computer a couple of months back, they got the info on where I lived and my IP address. I'm on a new computer now, and I moved, so for me, the problem is fixed. However, when they hacked my SpeedSolving.com pfp and banner, they probably also gained access to the entire SpeedSolving.com repository. When you followed me, it registered as a ping on Red Nexus's radar, and they remotely hacked your computer. (Which in this case means that they couldn't edit any info, but they used API to retrieve information on your IP address, and therefore your location.)
> All I can say is, good luck. The warehouse is at 59.225897N, 24.197682E, and there you'll be able to hide safely.
> Also, if you get caught, it is IMPERATIVE that you try to escape the camps at all costs. I have enclosed a video to help you understand what security measures there are, the warehouse location and how Red Nexus operates, in case it does happen:
> ...


I have some information, I have found that Red Nexus isn’t alone, it’s a branch of the WHITE Nexus, which controls several other branches, such as Black Nexus, Blue Nexus, and Green Nexus, which I am in the dark for what they're used for. Also, on the way to the location you sent, this black car has been following me. I'm scared of what Nexus could do to me.

Finally, and I really don't want to believe it, but we may have a traitor within our reach, I was right, it was a wild duck chase, now, we have to play the game of Duck Duck, Goose. One that I don't want to play. The worst part is, that they may be so far ahead in technology, that they may be capable to brainwash people, which means that everyone, including me, could be a traitor.


I send these last pieces of information I found, in case they kidnap me. A final warning, the next time you may hear from me, it's probably not going to be "me".


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

I wrote a fiction book about ducks saving the earth from aliens in 3 grade so I'll probably type that up at some time here.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I wrote a fiction book about ducks saving the earth from aliens in 3 grade so I'll probably type that up at some time here.


that's what I call duck typing


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 7, 2021)

Ok I am a new duck and don't understand the problems of our people can someone explain to me please.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

@MuaazCubes has been taken by RED Nexus... TAKE REVENGE DUCKS!! DON'T LET HIM BE TAKEN IN VAIN!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 8, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Alas, I know it has been many days since I have reported on this forum, and sadly, this is not a message of my return. I searched and searched looking for any clues of the duck prophecy and to my disappointment I have not found anything. Let us not falter in preparation, for I did come across a group of turkeys conspiring against us, furious that they could not be considered ducks. They sent forth several petitions but I declined them all, but only because I found scrolls of war plans against us hidden in one of their vaults. We must be prepared for war against the turkey, for as many of you may know, the day of the turkey comes soon, and that is when they will probably strike.


While I'm no militia strategist I _do_ have a Bachelors degree in Duck diplomacy from the Waddểl University of Qualifying Quackers. If I can contact one a head Duck I can represent us Cubing Ducks in this war.

@MJbaka being that you were the one to uncover this ploy it may be best for you to get an appointment of some sort for me with an official (Augustus Gravois would be a good one to talk to) to work out the details. If you could do that it would be much appreciated.

(@cuberswoop why is that funny)


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 9, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Geese are just aggressive ducks.


based take


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

What are your thoughts on geese, ducks? Do you regard them as an enemy?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What are your thoughts on geese, ducks? Do you regard them as an enemy?





cuberswoop said:


> Geese are just aggressive ducks.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

After careful considerations I have decided that the ducks aren't the enemies, but RED nexus is. So I decided to support the Ducks in their good cause by becoming one. I will help in any way possible.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> After careful considerations I have decided that the ducks aren't the enemies, but RED nexus is. So I decided to support the Ducks in their good cause by becoming one. I will help in any way possible.


oh shoot.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> After careful considerations I have decided that the ducks aren't the enemies, but RED nexus is. So I decided to support the Ducks in their good cause by becoming one. I will help in any way possible.


You don't just "become" a Duck. You have to be born one. Just letting you know that we are quite literally Ducks


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 9, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You don't just "become" a Duck. You have to be born one. Just letting you know that we are quite literally Ducks


All right then. I will support the Ducks, but I am not becoming one. I'll keep the profiile just to be clear.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Geese are just aggressive ducks.


Which is me in FPS games.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 12, 2021)

Should we make a detailed thread on the "lore" of Ducks? (History, if you like it) I think it would help new Ducks and supporters. It would also make an epic story.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Should we make a detailed thread on the "lore" of Ducks? (History, if you like it) I think it would help new Ducks and supporters. It would also make an epic story.


ye.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Should we make a detailed thread on the "lore" of Ducks? (History, if you like it) I think it would help new Ducks and supporters. It would also make an epic story.


I've been putting my book off but screw it, it's coming today.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Should we make a detailed thread on the "lore" of Ducks? (History, if you like it) I think it would help new Ducks and supporters. It would also make an epic story.


I can make a short summary. It might take a week though.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Should we make a detailed thread on the "lore" of Ducks? (History, if you like it) I think it would help new Ducks and supporters. It would also make an epic story.


why not make a documentary and film some ducks?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> why not make a documentary and film some ducks?


----------



## EvanCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 27, 2022)

Do you guys approve of the Anaheim Ducks?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jan 27, 2022)

Uhhh unknown.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 31, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Do you guys approve of the Anaheim Ducks?


Go KINGS! JK, I'm an Avs fan.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 6, 2022)

_I am sending this message to you in case I do not make it out of Room 101 alive. I want you to post the following on the Cubing Ducks thread. This includes my conversation with FMC. I recorded this as an audio, and it has already been translated for you by Randy. Only post this if I die, I most likely had to in order to end this._

[Arriving at the bunker]

TCC347: Hello Randy, good to see you again.
Randy: [chatters]
TCC347: Yes, I'll take a beverage. Do you have any lemonade here?
Randy: [nods head]
TCC347: I'll take as much as you have.
Randy: [Opens fridge] [chatters] [piles four 1.5-liter bottles on TCC347's lap]
TCC347: Not this many Randy! here I'll just take one, thank you.
Randy: [chatters]
TCC347: No, I ate all the Oreos on my way here. Do you have anywhere I can take my suit off?

[30 minutes later]

Randy: [chatters]
TCC347: I know, I know. But what if he doesn't take it, what if he just kills me?
Randy: [chatters excitedly]
TCC347: I know that, but will he take the chances when the stakes are so high?
Randy: [chatters]
TCC347: All right than, put it in my bag. [tosses backpack]
Randy: [stuffs items into the bag] [chatters]
TCC347: Yes, we've been over multiple times even before I came here, I'm ready. But first, [tosses plastic in recycling can] where's your bathroom?

[1 hour later]

TCC347: Okay Randy I just arrived at the other side; I believe I'm in the prison now.
Randy: [static]
TCC347: What was that:
Randy: [more static]
TCC347: I think I'm losing you; I'll keep this thing on, but I don't think we can communicate any further. It's probably for the best, we don't want FMC knowing I'm recording.
[footsteps]
TCC347: Okay, I have to go now. I hope the map that you sent me works...

[26 minutes later]

TCC347: I just got to the point, let's hope this is the right door.
[clicking] [vault door opens] [searches room]
FMC: It's good to see you Wesley, I've been expecting you.
TCC347: Let's get it over with, give me the keys to Muaaz's cell. This is unnecessary. Duck have never harmed any species on this planet intentionally.
FMC: Do you think I care? We will wipe you scum off the earth no matter! So what if you're so high and holy? your kind disgusts me, I couldn't care less about you past.
TCC347: How can you be so evil; don't you have any compassion? What do you have against the Ducks, the Cubing Ducks in particular?
FMC: Oh, don't worry you aren't _that_ special. The final goal of the R.E.D branch is to Radically "exterminate ALL Ducks". You're just our lucky first pick. And no, I have no compassion.
TCC347: [Pulls out gun] Then I have no choice but to kill you and stop this myself.
FMC: [smiles] Are you threatening me, my, your kind is pathetically amusing. I said I was expecting you and guess what? I was also expecting your tactics. You cannot stop me Wesley, you cannot stop the R.E.D Nexus. [pushes button]
TCC347: What did you just do? Tell me before I sho-
[FMC throws knife at TCC347] [TCC347 jumps in surprise and drops gun]
FMC: I just pressed a little button to activate this super powerful magnet.
[Gun, knife, and various other things fly towards the ceiling]

FMC: Now, where were we? I don't remember, give me your bag.
TCC347: I will not.
FMC: Then take a seat, you can show me what's in there, and don't try to hide anything, I'm not an idiot like you Ducks.
TCC347: [reluctantly sits down on floor]
FMC: Open it!
[zipper is heard]
FMC: It's just food!
TCC347: I was planning on giving Muaaz some of his favorite foods, we've got cookies, potato crisps, some chicken nuggets, a-
FMC: What is that? [points]
TCC347: It's pineapple pizza.
FMC: I thought that fowl hated that stuff.
TCC347: Oh no, he adores it!
FMC: Give some to me Duckling, I want to try it. You take a bite first.
TCC347: [Gladly eats the pizza] All Ducks eat this, [Takes another bite]
FMC: hmm... but, why is a fruit on this pizza?
TCC347: Are not tomato's also a fruit? [takes another slice]
FMC: I guess that's true, weren't you saving this for Muaaz? [nibbles crust}
TCC347: Well you're going to kill me before I have the chance, aren't you? [wipes mouth]
FMC: I was planning on letting you live until we kill Muaaz, let you witness the destruction of your kind. [takes bite] Say, this isn't too bad.
TCC347: And why not kill me instead? After all, would not a prophesied Duck be a much better option?
FMC: [takes another slice] You really aren't very bright, are you? If you are killed in place of Muaaz then the prophecy will be fulfilled and are plan will fail. Fate wants you to sacrifice yourself in place of Muaaz.
TCC347: I see, well it's been nice having this conversation, thank you for confirming my suspicion.
FMC: What do you mean by this? Answer me!
TCC347: You see, you should have killed me when you had the chance, I'm not as stupid as you might think. Before you left Randy gave me a special drug t-
FMC: You're too young to be doing drugs!
[silence]
FMC: [clears throat] err, continue.
TCC347: He gave me a special drug that only Ducks can consume, all other life forms die at consuming it. I poured it on the pizza FMC. You are dead.
FMC: What!? You fiend! [slurs] Your plln wlnt werk! I em nat dot weak as to diarm a dug!
TCC347: It's too late FMC, give me the key.
FMC: Nvvever...you cannon suseed...even ef i dye you will never get past the goads... [collapses]

[TCC347 gets up] [key dangling]
TCC347: Here it is. Randy, I have the key.

[10 minutes later]

TCC347: Muaaz I'm here.
Muaaz: CubingCuber?
TCC347: Yes, I brought you some food. Let's eat while I tell you what we're doing from here.
Muaaz: Is that pineapple pizza?
TCC347: Yes, it's for me.
Muaaz: You're disgusting.
TCC347: This pizza just saved your life.
Muaaz: What?
TCC347: Nothing. Now listen... [audio cuts off]


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 6, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> _I am sending this message to you in case I do not make it out of Room 101 alive. I want you to post the following on the Cubing Ducks thread. This includes my conversation with FMC. I recorded this as an audio, and it has already been translated for you by Randy. Only post this if I die, I most likely had to in order to end this._
> 
> [Arriving at the bunker]
> 
> ...


i am both impressed and scared


----------



## White KB (Feb 16, 2022)

Alas! but long gone
Are the days when ducks were free
To discuss matters

Of peace and freedom.
Together they forged an empire
Of feather and stone.

Now the enemy
—Whose name I dare not utter—
Hath invaded this.

The peace of zzoomer
Is but an ember in time;
Good is extinguished.

Alas! but hope’s not lost,
Though at its outset all’s bad.
Good will continue.

This hope, howe’er, must
Be backed by hard sacrifice.
Without it, we die.

And now, we must fight
For the land which was once ours.
For it is written:

“God blesses mourning,
Comfort shall come from on high.”(1)
And now we cling to these.

Now, brothers, sisters,
Fellow fowl and duck and man,
Fight, but all for peace.

I bid thee farewell.
For at the moment, I must
Fight, lest war kill all.

1. THE AUTHOR INTENDS THIS AS A PARAPHRASE OF MATTHEW 5:4 (NLT).


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 17, 2022)

So apparently, as you may have noticed, I am not dead. Somehow I survived the explosion (Or whatever I did to their _machine_) and am now stuck on some sort of island. I believe there is someone else here taking care of me while I heal. I'm far too weak to investigate (tried to stand up a few days ago and only just woke up half an hour ago) and can only stay awake for a little bit at a time. I'll try to set this recorder up to see if I can get any info on my caretaker.

I wonder if it's him, but that would be impossible. It can't be.


----------



## hellocubers (Mar 26, 2022)

Sorry for the bump, but on Wednesday I fed some ducks!
Here are some pictures my sister took.


----------



## Garf (Mar 27, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Sorry for the bump, but on Wednesday I fed some ducks!
> Here are some pictures my sister took.
> View attachment 18919
> View attachment 18920


Ay, it's @zzoomer's cousins!


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 27, 2022)

The Duck
Alex Davison

composed and unruffled above
but paddling madly underneath
lively propelling through water.
a quick dunk of the head,
emerging with its prey.
traveling annually along the wind
cold climates to warm,
avoiding the winter chill.
it appears tame but is quite formidable
whenever one dares provoke.
with sharp cries and an aggressive charge,
forcing opponent to submission or escape
waddling on solid ground when it pleases
through all three states of matter it traverses
utilizing wings and webbed feet for optimal travel.
this creature bears the mark of perfection,
the pinnacle of nature.


----------



## hellocubers (Mar 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Ay, it's @zzoomer's cousins!


P.S one of them almost bit my hand.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 1, 2022)

I stumbled upon a very interesting find that leads me to believe that Kyle Santucci is actually a Duck, like us. As you may know Kyle is one of the fastest cubers in the world and holds the WB 3x3 Ao5 and PLL time attack WB among others. What led me to believe this is his CubeDesk profile in which he makes it known that he is "kyle santducky". Yes, Kyle santDUCKY. I find this to astonishing to be a mere coincidence.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 20, 2022)

I will join the duck army.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 20, 2022)

How are ya'll liking my new profile picture?


----------



## Aluminum (May 9, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> dont let them take you over, stay on the light side


i'm on the otter team but FOXES NEED TO TAKE THIS THREAD OVER


----------



## Aluminum (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> No, foxes aren't intelligent enough to take over us


okay well then OTTERS WILL TAKE OVER THE THREAD GO OTTERSSSSSSS


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> okay well then OTTERS WILL TAKE OVER THE THREAD GO OTTERSSSSSSS


Otters are smarter than foxes, but I still can't say that they can take over the ducks
The ducks have their strength in brainpower, as well as in numbers.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

quack.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

*Quackity *quack


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 19255


lmfao where do you get these


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lmfao where do you get these







__





Expanding Brain Meme Generator - Imgflip


Insanely fast, mobile-friendly meme generator. Make Expanding Brain memes or upload your own images to make custom memes




imgflip.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Btw Filipe do you watch minecraft videos?
> or do you know who dream is?


I have minecraft on my android devices but I never get too much into it
I don't watch videos about.
and I don't know who dream is. do you recommend his videos?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

People who watch Dream SMP would probably get this


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> He's the most famous minecraft youtuber there is
> He's known for doing manhunts with his friends in minecraft (basically his friends try to kill him before he kills the ender dragon) and has extremely crazy skills


interesting! I'll take a look


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

I


Imsoosm said:


> btw quackity is a real youtuber who plays with dream in his server


I watched the beggining of a video  
very entertaining. but it has 1h of duration. will watch a little more after work
I liked it


----------



## Aluminum (May 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Otters are smarter than ducks, and I am scared that they will take over the ducks soon.
> The ducks have their strength in brainpower, as well as in numbers, but otters are way better.


so true also my 2x2 pb is 2.69


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

We have came to the point that there are so many ducks, ducks eat each other


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 11, 2022)

We still need that duck emote.

Edit. so sorry for the misspell if you saw it.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> We have came to the point that there are so many ducks, ducks eat each other


Maybe we don’t have to destroy the ducks, they will just eat each other.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jun 12, 2022)

is this the furry thread?


just kidding
don't get mad


----------



## White KB (Jun 19, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> is this the furry thread?
> 
> 
> just kidding
> don't get mad


Well, technically ducks have these things called feathers...


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jun 21, 2022)

White KB said:


> Well, technically ducks have these things called feathers...


oooooo big brian skience man =P


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 7, 2022)

This was sent when I was a duck


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 3, 2022)

I've already made a profile post of this but I think I should also post it on the official Cubing Ducks thread.

If you are a Duck and have a Duck pfp put this in your sig: #IAmADuck

If you have a Duck pfp but are not a Duck put this in your sig: #ILoveDucks

If you support the Ducks but don't have a Duck pfp put this in your pfp: #GoDucks

Make sure to imbed the link in the word to help spread the Duck cause! Quack!


----------



## White KB (Aug 3, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I've already made a profile post of this but I think I should also post it on the official Cubing Ducks thread.
> 
> If you are a Duck and have a Duck pfp put this in your sig: #IAmADuck
> 
> ...


Well would you look that... my signature magically updated itself
Thanks for the bills-up!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I've already made a profile post of this but I think I should also post it on the official Cubing Ducks thread.
> 
> If you are a Duck and have a Duck pfp put this in your sig: #IAmADuck
> 
> ...


Wow! It works


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 7, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Wow! It works


It just magically updated itself on its own. Wow


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 19255


what do u mean???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## White KB (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what do u mean???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I think what he means by the image is that only big-brained ducks can understand this logic


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

Do I count as a duck? At least I'm a bird and not an otter.


----------



## White KB (Oct 3, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Do I count as a duck? At least I'm a bird and not an otter.


Let us say yes, unless the community has something to say to the contrary. I accept.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

Welcome back myself


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> Let us say yes, unless the community has something to say to the contrary. I accept.


Yay!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 4, 2022)

White KB said:


> Let us say yes, unless the community has something to say to the contrary. I accept.


Ducks are Ducks, Geese are aggressive Ducks, Swans are friendly gaint Ducks. Parakeets are not Ducks. They are parakeets. I don't know where you derived that from, but it isn't true. If you have to ask if you're a Duck you most likely aren't because you don't simply become one, you're born one.

You can however still support the Ducks, and even have a Duck pfp! Just use a different hashtag.


DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I've already made a profile post of this but I think I should also post it on the official Cubing Ducks thread.
> 
> If you are a Duck and have a Duck pfp put this in your sig: #IAmADuck
> 
> ...


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 4, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> You can however still support the Ducks, and even have a Duck pfp! Just use a different hashtag.


Ok.


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 14, 2022)

MJbaka said:


> This is a discussion thread for cubing ducks only. The rest of you cubing potato heads can get out of here. anyway this a thread for cubing ducks to:
> 1. Revolutionize the effects of ducks on cubing
> 2. Petition for the Cubicle to make a Duck Logo Sticker to put on your cube
> 3. Any other duck-related stuff
> ...


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

What is the 2nd best animal?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

Has EvanCuber/MJbaka been kidnapped? Look at his posts in this thread.
Edit: That was an exaggeration
btw when I mean posts I mean ones like this https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-ducks.85344/post-1462661
Ducks list

BenChristman1
CFOP INC
CubableYT
Cubing Forever
DiamondGolem12
duckly
duckyisepic
ducttapecuber
HD Truong Giang
Megminx lover
MuazzCubes
PetrusQuber
TheCubingCuber347
White KB
ruffleduck
Filipe Teixeira
NigelTheCuber
Imsoosm
gsingh
Kaedenthecuber
duckycubing

Are you ducks?
Garf
BalsaCuber
EvanCuber


----------



## White KB (Oct 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> What is the 2nd best animal?


Piggies ofc


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2022)

Y


Megaminx lover said:


> Has EvanCuber/MJbaka been kidnapped? Look at his posts in this thread.
> Edit: That was an exaggeration
> btw when I mean posts I mean ones like this https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubing-ducks.85344/post-1462661
> Ducks list
> ...


That's not how you spell my name, Cubable isn't a Duck. You're missing around 100 Ducks lol.


Megaminx lover said:


> Are you ducks?
> Garf
> BalsaCuber



Of course not.

I don't think you should make this list so soon after returning because you obviously don't have that much of an idea of what you're talking about. How could you forget Galactic Duck?

I don't know what's going on with Baka. It's possible something has happened to him.


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> What is the 2nd best animal?


Geese


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Y
> 
> That's not how you spell my name, Cubable isn't a Duck. You're missing around 100 Ducks lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah.
I just copied the previous list and added people I've seen as ducks
Can anyone do it then?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 9, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Geese


Geese are but knock offs of ducks


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 30, 2022)

Q U A C K


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 9, 2022)

Is the Duck Song on Spotify?

because all I can see for the Duck Song is a drunk psychopath taking about grapes and lemonade help me


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

Q U A C K Q U A C K Q U A C K!!!


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2022)

I really want a pet duck, now.


----------



## d--- (Jan 6, 2023)

Megaminx lover said:


> What is the 2nd best animal?


A chook due to the very close relationship

Hens are allowed to be the best at something If no ducks are involved


----------



## Running for cube (Tuesday at 6:26 PM)

CALLING ALL DUCKS!!! CUBER.HELLO.COM WANTS WAR!!!!


----------



## gsingh (Tuesday at 6:28 PM)

Running for cube said:


> CALLING ALL DUCKS!!! CUBER.HELLO.COM WANTS WAR!!!!


Summoned


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Tuesday at 7:41 PM)

Running for cube said:


> CALLING ALL DUCKS!!! CUBER.HELLO.COM WANTS WAR!!!!


Declined.


----------



## d--- (Tuesday at 10:14 PM)

Umm yeah... Does anyone know of any hampsters on the forum apart from him?


----------

